# Another dino - Tamiya Parasaurolophus



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Yes, another dino. Here are some pics of my Tamiya parasaurolophus. The green was for my daughter, and, although I wouldn't do it again, I don't mind it. The juvenile para is from the Tamiya "Mesozoic creatures" kit. 

Comments would be greatly appreciated - I'd love to know what you like or what you'd have done differently. And you'll have to forgive the anachronistic archaeopteryx in the tree!

Brad.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Most excellent. Usually adding real features like sand, wood or stones to a plastic kit makes it look like a craft project, but you've blended that grit so well into the base that it's utterly lifelike. And the rocks have been done so well that they look real. The tree with the archaeopteryx looks like it might be a railway accessory, and this is the first time I've seen one of those trees look so good on a kit.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Great paint job, very inventive base as well. I like the pteranodon's:thumbsup:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

GOOD SHOW Herr Dr. Very good coloration on the dinos and the pterasaurs too, very lifelike!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Most excellent. Usually adding real features like sand, wood or stones to a plastic kit makes it look like a craft project, but you've blended that grit so well into the base that it's utterly lifelike. And the rocks have been done so well that they look real. The tree with the archaeopteryx looks like it might be a railway accessory, and this is the first time I've seen one of those trees look so good on a kit.


Thanks for the comments everyone. The tree is a railroad accessory, and I do need to replace it with something more realistic, but for now it works well enough. The one fern is a photo etch accessory that I paid too much for. 

Glad you liked how the grit turned out. It's still no perfect, but I'm getting there.

Brad.


----------



## Gillmen (Oct 16, 2004)

Excellent diorama! Your colors look very rich. What brand of paints did you use?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

What do you mean about the green being for your daughter and you wouldn't do it again? Do you mean the green colour scheme for the dinosaur? I think it looks very lifelike, and very plausible with the final touches of lime/yellow green.
In the latest thinking about dinosaurs, like the Walking With Dinosaurs TV programme, nearly all species of dinosaurs seem to be light tan patterned or a sort of indistict grey, but any species which lived among undergrowth, like in your diorama, would surely have been more greenish in colour. 
Let's have more colours for dinosaurs, I say. They shouldn't all be roughly the same; reptiles around the world today, such as lizards or snakes, are certainly not all the same in appearance.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> What do you mean about the green being for your daughter and you wouldn't do it again? Do you mean the green colour scheme for the dinosaur? I think it looks very lifelike, and very plausible with the final touches of lime/yellow green.
> In the latest thinking about dinosaurs, like the Walking With Dinosaurs TV programme, nearly all species of dinosaurs seem to be light tan patterned or a sort of indistict grey, but any species which lived among undergrowth, like in your diorama, would surely have been more greenish in colour.
> Let's have more colours for dinosaurs, I say. They shouldn't all be roughly the same; reptiles around the world today, such as lizards or snakes, are certainly not all the same in appearance.


I'm glad you like the green.  Maybe you have a point. Perhaps a slightly less saturated green would work, too. Or greenish highlights and stripes.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Gillmen said:


> Excellent diorama! Your colors look very rich. What brand of paints did you use?


It was a mixture of Tamiya and Testor's acrylics. The rust highlights were done by a combo of drybrushing rust and a bit of pastel chalk.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the green works very nicely on the dinos! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Beautiful build Dr. Brad!! I think it's one of the best dino builds I've seen in a long time!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! That looks FANTASTIC!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Wow X 4!!!! Great stuff!!


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Thanks guys!

Brad.


----------

